# Quarantine



## MandyPopz (Jul 9, 2021)

Hello everyone 

I have been trying to find an answer on the internet to what I thought was an easy question -does my English partner who lives in Andalusia need to quarantine for 10 days if he comes to the UK on the 5th August. Any info would be appreciated. I know the rules have changed from the 19th July for brits going to Spain but what about British people living in Spain coming over to the U.K. ?


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The only people who can avoid quarantine entering UK are UK residents showing NHS full vaccination certificates. At the moment people from EU ( which means UK nationals) will still have to quarantine and do requisite tests


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes. He needs a pre departure test and further tests day 2 & 8. Which must be pre-booked before boarding the flight

No quarantine is for UK residents only


----------



## MandyPopz (Jul 9, 2021)

Thanks for your Info which does help. Does anyone know if this is due to change. I mean if he wants to travel to the U.K. at a later date, does anyone know if the quarantine lifting is likely go apply to ex pats travelling back aswell.? Thanks


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

MandyPopz said:


> Thanks for your Info which does help. Does anyone know if this is due to change. I mean if he wants to travel to the U.K. at a later date, does anyone know if the quarantine lifting is likely go apply to ex pats travelling back aswell.? Thanks


Yes, it might well change - we´ll know in a couple of weeks. 



> Grant Shapps told Sky News that ministers are "actively working" on proposals to allow those who received their jabs outside of the UK to be exempt from the quarantine rules when travelling from amber list countries.
> 
> He added the measure will be brought in "as soon as we can" - but suggested those residing within the EU could be allowed in sooner than those in the US, as the bloc rolls out a unified *digital vaccine passport scheme*.











COVID-19: Plan to allow vaccinated people from abroad into UK without quarantine to be revealed in 'next couple of weeks'


Grant Shapps said on Thursday that quarantine rules will be relaxed for fully vaccinated adults and all children from 19 July - but that currently only applies to people who got their jabs in the UK.




news.sky.com


----------



## MandyPopz (Jul 9, 2021)

Thanks 


Alcalaina said:


> Yes, it might well change - we´ll know in a couple of weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for your help.


----------

